# Joshism's CO2 regulator builds



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's one of my latest builds requested by my customers. I'll probably post some of my previous builds later.

I'll probably add a 1/4 compression fitting for the tubing because this customer prefers not to have an attached bubble counter.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Another great looking build! Thanks again for all your help answering my questions.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Stainless Steel Veriflo IR6001 with Swagelok SS-SS2-A


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

What kind of solenoid is that?


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

GMYukonon24s said:


> What kind of solenoid is that?


Clippard Mouse with yellow cap removed.

Customer request for no bubble counter.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Need your opinions please. I'm debating if I should use this tube compression stainless steel check valve in front of my metering valve or not. I was hoping to find something with 1/8" NPT instead, and then add a 1/4" tube compression adapter to connect air line tubes in the front. Looks too long to me. Maybe I can just use a 1/4" tube adapter and attach the check valve in line with two tube inserts.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Since Photobucket charges us to link to our photos that we uploaded on their site, I decided to use another photo hosting site. But it's taking forever for me to dig through my hard drive for these photos. I've only been able to update a few. I'll have them up and running again soon.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

A bit tarnished, but in very good condition. Just needed a little bit of polishing, and it looks like it's made out of pure gold. This one looks like one of my previous ones, but it has a Burkert 6011 and a Hoke 1300 metering valve instead of a Clippard mouse and a Fabco metering valve.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh my. This thread is like regulator porn. I feel slightly naughty and aroused. :x


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Airgas 360-2-580-V-05. Dual metering valves. I like this arrangement more than how others assemble 2 metering valves.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Joshism said:


> Here's one of my latest builds requested by my customers. I'll probably post some of my previous builds later.


This looks almost a lot like to my recent build, except for the needle valve! 

What is the molded plug you using to come off the solenoid spades? I just have two thin wires with spade terminals - which isn't very robust and looks sloppy. 

Yours looks much cleaner. Where can I find one?


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Another dual metering valve concept


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Yet another Swagelok build. This time, the regulator along with everything else is new, and with a stainless steel check valve instead of a bubble counter... I drove all the way to Swagelok to pick that little guy up. Everything that could be Swagelok, is.


----------



## negen (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry if this for this following question I was going to pm you but I thought others may read this and have a similar question. 

I would like to know about the yellow plug on your low pressure gauge. How does it work? I assume that gauge is glycerin filled. I have a wika 213.40 gauge of similar design. I cannot find much information about the operating of these gauges other than they build up pressure and must be relieved periodically. There doesn't seem to be an open or closed on mine other than the rubber plug with yellow piece identical to yours. Does removing the yellow plug mean open ? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Oddly, read the sticker..


----------



## negen (Aug 20, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Oddly, read the sticker..


yeah read it cannot figure out if the slotted side is open or closed thanks anyways.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

negen said:


> yeah read it cannot figure out if the slotted side is open or closed thanks anyways.












Looks closed.. nothing leaking out sorry just a bit of humor..
Venting and Filling a Liquid-filled Gauge



> You can vent a WIKA liquid-filled gauge easily by turning the valve lever on the back of the device to the open position. Liquid-filled gauges are typically manufactured and shipped with the valve in the closed position.
> 
> Please note: The valve lever can remain open if the gauge is installed in an upright position (no periodic venting required). If you need to mount the gauge in a non-upright position (periodic venting required), you can use a vent lever plug.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

negen said:


> Sorry if this for this following question I was going to pm you but I thought others may read this and have a similar question.
> 
> I would like to know about the yellow plug on your low pressure gauge. How does it work? I assume that gauge is glycerin filled. I have a wika 213.40 gauge of similar design. I cannot find much information about the operating of these gauges other than they build up pressure and must be relieved periodically. There doesn't seem to be an open or closed on mine other than the rubber plug with yellow piece identical to yours. Does removing the yellow plug mean open ? Thanks for any help you can give.


I'm not sure if yours is the same, but the plug on mine says open and close. When I turn it towards the back, it's closed.


----------



## negen (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok thanks if that picture you posted is closed then the slotted side down means closed and slotted side up means open. I mistakenly thought that by opening they meant to pull the yellow plug out. LENZ gauges have similar design but better documentation open on their gauges seems to be slotted side down. I kinda figured this style of gauge plug would be a bit standardized. Thanks again for the help and great pictures in this thread it is very useful sorry if I lead the topic too far off track.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

negen said:


> Ok thanks if that picture you posted is closed then the slotted side down means closed and slotted side up means open. I mistakenly thought that by opening they meant to pull the yellow plug out. LENZ gauges have similar design but better documentation open on their gauges seems to be slotted side down. I kinda figured this style of gauge plug would be a bit standardized. Thanks again for the help and great pictures in this thread it is very useful sorry if I lead the topic too far off track.


I don't mind getting a little off track. As long as it's relevant, it's all good in the hood.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Parker Veriflo IR6001, Burkert 6011 Solenoid and Hoke Metering Valve


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Where in the heavens are all these set-ups going?


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

king kong said:


> Where in the heavens are all these set-ups going?


I just horde them all so nobody can get them, and I lock them up in a vault. Jk  Some people on here are buying them. A few overseas. A few went to local buyers, local middlemen and local fish stores. Most in the past found their way to e bay customers.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Slapped this stand together for a little local aquascape competition. The little 2.5 lb CO2 cylinder can't stand on its own with a regulator this size. It was a fun little build. I'm planning to add a little reactor, and whatever other equipment that will fit this.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

What's the model number of that Swagelok reg up at the top of the page?


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

My latest seductress. This iR6002 has VCR ports. I just bought another one with NPT, and I'm planning to swap knobs with it and keep the NPT. I'm also planning to add 2 metering valves and make it all Parker. I can't reach my pure Parker goal with VCR because Parker discontinued their VCR to CGA-320 stem, so I'm sticking with NPT. So with that said, the only thing I can't find that is Parker is the gauges. I'm probably going to go with Wika liquid filled gauges.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

My personal dual metering valve regulator. If only I had 2 aquariums... Everything on this thing is Parker, except for the gauges.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

see if you can find a parker 900 multimedia valve, the best is the 1/8npt port stainless steel 2 way 24V DC version, it is only 0.5watt power consumption if use 5V DC. I only had luck to secure a brass version, not a stainless steel one though.

The parker HR metering valves on your system looks H3 model, there are H0 on evil bay at the moment, you can get them and swap the cartridges.

I think if the solenoid and the metering valve are all upgraded, your personal co2 system will be top of the line parker.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Bettatail said:


> see if you can find a parker 900 multimedia valve, the best is the 1/8npt port stainless steel 2 way 24V DC version, it is only 0.5watt power consumption if use 5V DC. I only had luck to secure a brass version, not a stainless steel one though.
> 
> The parker HR metering valves on your system looks H3 model, there are H0 on evil bay at the moment, you can get them and swap the cartridges.
> 
> I think if the solenoid and the metering valve are all upgraded, your personal co2 system will be top of the line parker.


Great. I must do this now...


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Your system is the most shinny Parker I've ever know though


----------



## surferseatsharks (Jul 8, 2021)

Do you build CO2 regulators for sale or could you explain to me what to buy and put together I am pretty mechanical. I am starting a 75 gallon system and it is my first shot with CO2 and you look like you really know what you are doing with them. Thank you for your help.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

surferseatsharks said:


> Do you build CO2 regulators for sale or could you explain to me what to buy and put together I am pretty mechanical. I am starting a 75 gallon system and it is my first shot with CO2 and you look like you really know what you are doing with them. Thank you for your help.


I' m sure Bettatail will post but let's start this off a bit .

What is your budget?
Do you want to scavenge on flea bay?
Do you want new?

The simplist " industial retail" semi- diy is this :








Smith Series 30 Two Stage Oxygen Regulators - 35-125-540


The Smith Series 30 Two Stage Oxygen Regulator drops cylinder pressure to working pressure in two stages for consistant and accurate outlet pressure and flow.




bakersgas.com





Need to swap the CGA out for one for CO2.








CGA-320 Nut & 2.5" Nipple


cga-320 nut and nipple for co2 regulator




www.diyco2regulator.com




Then another $100..








CO2 Regulator Post Body Kit #1 (12v)


c02 regulator post-body parts




www.diyco2regulator.com




Main parts accounted for and way-ish above average performance. Only reason I' m waffling a bit is the Fabco needle valve is better than most "retail packages"
Industrial 2 stage regulator is a bit overkill but very common and can last a lifetime.

Add 12dc wall wart
Co2 tank
Check valve(s)
Bubble counter or flowmeter
In line Atomizer, Reactor, or diffusion disc.


----------



## surferseatsharks (Jul 8, 2021)

To completely disclose my ignorance what is the long stem with the adjustment valve where the bubble counter normally sits. By the way your builds look amazing.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

surferseatsharks said:


> To completely disclose my ignorance what is the long stem with the adjustment valve where the bubble counter normally sits. By the way your builds look amazing.


That's the metering valve.

Say hello to my little friend


----------

